# Those good old mercury batteries



## compur (Sep 9, 2020)

I bought a camera at a yard sale last weekend. It still had a genuine PX625 mercury battery in it. These were banned nearly 25 years ago. The battery still works fine and tests at exactly 1.35v as it was originally rated. 

[sigh] They don't make 'em like that anymore. 


PS - Yes, I know there are zinc air cells and adapters and shotky diode tricks and whatnot but it's just not quite the same as a good old PX625.

PPS - Yes, I also know you can still buy them from that guy in Russia but they're expensive.


----------



## nmoody (Sep 9, 2020)

Thats pretty slick you found a functioning one!


----------



## star camera company (Sep 17, 2020)

I know the banning of the batteries has certainly improved conditions in the World.  Just think where we’d be if those things were still around!!! Frightening to think....


----------

